# Rebic: problema al ginocchio nell'intervallo



## admin (19 Aprile 2022)

Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Rebic ha accusato un problema nel riscaldamento tra primo e secondo tempo di Inter - Milan

PIoli:"Rebic ha avuto un dolore al ginocchio nell'intervallo altrimenti sarebbe entrato".

*GDS: preoccupano le condizioni di Rebic, KO nell'intervallo per un problema al ginocchio.*


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (19 Aprile 2022)

Trauma da panchina


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Aprile 2022)

Ormai anche lui ha smesso col calcio, purtroppo in rosa abbiamo anche gente che col calcio non ha neanche mai iniziato.


----------



## mil77 (19 Aprile 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> Trauma da panchina


Eh si. Giocatore forte, ma testa slava....ovvio che soffra la panchina e quasi sicuro che a giugno ci saluta


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Aprile 2022)

Qualora un giorno tornasse tra noi umani sarebbe da obbligare con la forza a giocare a destra... A lui non piace ma neanche a noi piace la coppia salame-dilettante


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Rebic ha accusato un problema nel riscaldamento tra primo e secondo tempo di Inter - Milan


Assurdo.


----------



## chicagousait (19 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Rebic ha accusato un problema nel riscaldamento tra primo e secondo tempo di Inter - Milan


Non ha praticamente mai giocato in questa stagione


----------



## Solo (19 Aprile 2022)

C'è ancora qualcuno che dubita che in estate si debba monetizzare? 

Francamente tra trequarti ed attacco andrebbero mandati via letteralmente tutti. Andrebbero presi 7-8 giocatori nuovi.


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Rebic ha accusato un problema nel riscaldamento tra primo e secondo tempo di Inter - Milan
> 
> PIoli:"Rebic ha avuto un dolore al ginocchio nell'intervallo altrimenti sarebbe entrato".


.


----------



## mil77 (20 Aprile 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> C'è ancora qualcuno che dubita che in estate si debba monetizzare?
> 
> Francamente tra trequarti ed attacco andrebbero mandati via letteralmente tutti. Andrebbero presi 7-8 giocatori nuovi.


Ormai rebic lo conosciamo....si aspettava di giocare titolare e quando gli ha chiesto di scaldarsi ha sentito un dolorino


----------



## Andris (20 Aprile 2022)

di questo passo potrà trovare un contratto solo nel campionato croato


----------



## Albijol (20 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Rebic ha accusato un problema nel riscaldamento tra primo e secondo tempo di Inter - Milan
> 
> PIoli:"Rebic ha avuto un dolore al ginocchio nell'intervallo altrimenti sarebbe entrato".


Questo è il primo che Investcorp deve liquidare


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Rebic ha accusato un problema nel riscaldamento tra primo e secondo tempo di Inter - Milan
> 
> PIoli:"Rebic ha avuto un dolore al ginocchio nell'intervallo altrimenti sarebbe entrato".


Mah vorrei capire come diavolo lavora il suo staff... Oppure semplicemente la gente non si allena seriamente


----------



## Solo (20 Aprile 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ormai rebic lo conosciamo....si aspettava di giocare titolare e quando gli ha chiesto di scaldarsi ha sentito un dolorino


Possibile. A maggior ragione sarebbe da cedere subito uno così.


----------



## malos (20 Aprile 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Possibile. A maggior ragione sarebbe da cedere subito uno così.


Tra lui e l'altro genio barbuto francese mi sa che stiano fuori anche per problemi comportamentali. Io adoravo Ante ma adesso basta.


----------



## emamilan99 (20 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Rebic ha accusato un problema nel riscaldamento tra primo e secondo tempo di Inter - Milan
> 
> PIoli:"Rebic ha avuto un dolore al ginocchio nell'intervallo altrimenti sarebbe entrato".


Massi che problema c'è, continuiamo a far giocare 90 min a leao e giroud che sono ormai stanchi morti.. prima o poi si romperanno anche loro


----------



## Swaitak (20 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Rebic ha accusato un problema nel riscaldamento tra primo e secondo tempo di Inter - Milan
> 
> PIoli:"Rebic ha avuto un dolore al ginocchio nell'intervallo altrimenti sarebbe entrato".


se qualcuno ci cascasse per 20..


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2022)

*GDS: preoccupano le condizioni di Rebic, KO nell'intervallo per un problema al ginocchio.*


----------



## Solo (20 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *GDS: preoccupano le condizioni di Rebic, KO nell'intervallo per un problema al ginocchio.*


Ha fatto colpi di tacco nel riscaldamento?


----------



## bmb (20 Aprile 2022)

Grazie mile Ante per la disponibilità di quest'anno.


----------



## R41D3N (20 Aprile 2022)

Se questa grandissima testa di c... quest'anno avesse avuto la.voglia e la determinazione dello scorso anno staremmo parlando di un'altra stagione. È ovvio che sia successo qualcosa con Pioli, non si spiega altrimenti un giocatore che si infortuna in panchina...non scherziamo proprio. A fine stagione da mandare su Marte sto pezzo di m....


----------



## koti (20 Aprile 2022)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Se questa grandissima testa di c... quest'anno avesse avuto la.voglia e la determinazione dello scorso anno staremmo parlando di un'altra stagione. È ovvio che sia successo qualcosa con Pioli, non si spiega altrimenti un giocatore che si infortuna in panchina...non scherziamo proprio. A fine stagione da mandare su Marte sto pezzo di m....


Concordo, giocatore in rosa che più detesto. Vendere pure a 5 milioni.


----------



## Trumpusconi (20 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Rebic ha accusato un problema nel riscaldamento tra primo e secondo tempo di Inter - Milan
> 
> PIoli:"Rebic ha avuto un dolore al ginocchio nell'intervallo altrimenti sarebbe entrato".
> 
> *GDS: preoccupano le condizioni di Rebic, KO nell'intervallo per un problema al ginocchio.*


Voi non avete una vaga idea di quanto mi ha rotto le palle questo qua.
Va per i 30 ormai, vediamo di monetizzarlo questa estate per 15/20 milioni.
Non ci serve


----------



## Mauricio (20 Aprile 2022)

Così oltre che l’attaccante, trequartista ed ala destra, c’è da prendere anche la riserva a sinistra? Va bene tutto, però mi pare un po’ esagerato che si comprano tutte queste posizioni in un solo mercato


----------



## -Lionard- (20 Aprile 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Così oltre che l’attaccante, trequartista ed ala destra, c’è da prendere anche la riserva a sinistra? Va bene tutto, però mi pare un po’ esagerato che si comprano tutte queste posizioni in un solo mercato


Quello che dici è vero e non ci sarà a possibilità di comprare un'alternativa a sinistra ma questo non cambierà il fatto che pure il prossimo anno questo "signore" passerà 4-5 mesi in infermeria, 2 a ritrovare la condizione e 1 (dipende dalla stagionalità del prodotto) a giocare bene e segnare. Succede da 3 anni, e succederà al quarto, a maggior ragione ora che si sente ai margini del progetto e che Leao gli ha rubato la scena.


----------



## alexxx19 (20 Aprile 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Così oltre che l’attaccante, trequartista ed ala destra, c’è da prendere anche la riserva a sinistra? Va bene tutto, però mi pare un po’ esagerato che si comprano tutte queste posizioni in un solo mercato



ma tanto ci dobbiamo pensare ugualmente se per lui il prossimo sarà come quest' anno...

non so se ha giocato meno lui o ibra...


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Aprile 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Così oltre che l’attaccante, trequartista ed ala destra, c’è da prendere anche la riserva a sinistra? Va bene tutto, però mi pare un po’ esagerato che si comprano tutte queste posizioni in un solo mercato


d'altra parte se non fai mai mercato i problemi invece di diminuire, si accumlano.
è tanto che lo dico, questa squadra, quest'anno, non è cresciuta.
forse è regredita.


----------



## Albijol (20 Aprile 2022)

Stagione finita quotata 1.01. Anzi non è nemmeno iniziata


----------



## The P (20 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Rebic ha accusato un problema nel riscaldamento tra primo e secondo tempo di Inter - Milan
> 
> PIoli:"Rebic ha avuto un dolore al ginocchio nell'intervallo altrimenti sarebbe entrato".
> 
> *GDS: preoccupano le condizioni di Rebic, KO nell'intervallo per un problema al ginocchio.*


Con tutta la simpatia che possiamo avere per questo calciatore, a Giugno deve lasciare. 

Per il numero di partite che gioca all'anno è un lusso che non possiamo permetterci.


----------

